# Display tip



## jrc (Mar 17, 2008)

If you use a prop to display your work on and it slides off or can not keep its position, I use clear Plasti Dip by Performix to put a thick gripable coat on it, your work will stay where you put it.


----------



## gketell (Mar 17, 2008)

You can also purchase some clear "museum wax" which is a sticky gel designed to keep things from bouncing around in earthquakes.  It only takes a very tiny pinch to hold the pen and it will last for many many uses.

http://www.improvementscatalog.com/home/improvements/89869-clear-museum-gel-putty.html

Jim, is there anyplace in particular you get clear plastidip?  I've never seen it before.  Stores around here have yellow, black, blue and red.

GK


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Jim ! Art supply store maybe ? [8D]


----------

